# %$%$%$ أول......أصغر......أطول %$%$%$ -



## اني بل (27 يونيو 2009)

أقدم لغة مكتوبة في العالم هي : اللغة السومرية. 


[*]أطول الحروب في تاريخ البشرية : حرب المائة عام بين فرنسا و انجلترا. 


[*]أول إمرأة تحلت بالقرط هي : السيدة هاجر زوجة ابراهيم. 



[*]أقدم سلالة حاكمة في العالم هي : الحاكمة في اليابان ويعتبر ترتيب الملك الحالي " أكيهيتو " ال 25 في السلالة الحاكمة. 


[*]أكثر مشروب إنتشاراً في العالم : الكوكاكولا. 


[*]أطول جسر معلق في العالم يوجد بانجلترا و يبلغ طوله 1410 متر ، ويقع فوق نهر همبر. 


[*]أكبر أسطول بحري مدني موجود في اليابان. 


[*]أول من نقل " شجرة الزيتون " إلى المغرب العربي هم 

الغينيقيون. 

[*]أول من عرف أن سرعة الضوء أكبر من سرعة الصوت هو العالم 
البيروني. 


[*]أول إستعمال للمحرك البخاري كان لضخ المياه من المناجم. 


[*]أغلى المعادن في العالم الراديوم. 


[*]أقدم قصر في العالم يوجد في اليمن ، وهو قصر " غمدان " وتبلغ مساحته 100م ؟؟. 


[*]أول من وضع قاموس للإنكليزية هو الدكتور صموئيل جونسون. 


[*]أقدم كهف حضاري في العالم يوجد في فرنسا بمحافظة " دوردونيه " و يعود 
عهده لحقبة ما قبل التاريخ ، و يسمى " لاسكو ". 


[*]أول بلد عربي عرف الطباعة : لبنان. 


[*]أن أعدى أعداء الإنسان هي الحية. 


[*]أكثر ملوك الفراعنة المصريين الذين حكموا مصر مدة في الحكم هو رمسيس الثاني وحكم 67 سنة 


[*]أول من وضع خريطة للعالم الحالي هو العالم " جيرار مركاتور " سنة 1538م. 


[*]أول جريدة يومية صدرت في انجلترا هي ديلي كورنيت.



[*]آخر قياصرة الروس هو نيقولا الثاني. 


[*]أغلى الأحجار الكريمة : الياقوت ثم الألماس فالزمرد. 


[*]أول مرة استعملت الشوكة في الطعام كان في القرن السادس عشر في مدينة البندقية. 


[*]أكبر محاصيل الفواكه في العالم هو الموز. 


[*]أول من قام بإدخال التخدير في العمليات الجراحية وليم مورتن. 



[*]أكثر العناصر شيوعاً في الكون هو عنصر : " الهيدروجين ". 


[*]أول من قال : " أن العالم أصبح قرية " هو الفيلسوف الكندي / مارشال ماكلوهان. 


[*]أول من إستخدم بصمات الاصبع للتعرف على المجرمين هم الصينيون. 



[*]أول من صنع الورق من نبات البردى هم الفراعنة. 


[*]أندر أنواع الغازات في الطبيعة باسم : الغازات النبيلة. 


[*]أول أبجدية عرفت كانت لدي " الفينيقيون " وكانت من ** 22 ** حرفاً، وهم مؤسسي مدينة قرطاج. 


[*]أكثر فاكهة يتناولها الأمريكان هو : " الموز ". 


[*]أكثر تجمع للبحيرات في العالم موجود في " كندا " ، إذ يوجد بها 50% من جميع بحيرات العالم. 


[*]أول إرسال تلفزيوني في الوطن العربي بدأ من بغداد عام 1958م. 


[*]أول من فرض نظام منع التجول هو زياد بن أبيه على أهل البصرة. 


[*]أول تشريع روماني مكتوب هو " شريعة اللوحات الإثنتي عشرة " والذي تم وضعه عام 451 م على اثنتي عشرة لوحة من البرونز. 


[*]أكبر حقل بترول في العالم يقع في الكويت. 


[*]أكبر حقل بترولي بحري في العالم فهو حقل السفانية في المملكة العربية السعودية. 


[*]أول مركبة فضائية تحط على سطح القمر هي / لونا ، السوفييتية وذلك عام 1966م. 


[*]أكبر خليج في العالم هو خليج المكسيك. 


[*]أطول سلسلة جبال في العالم توجد في / المحيط الأطلسي. 


[*]أول العهود الجيولوجية هو العهد ما قبل الكمبري. 


[*]أكبر جسر في العالم يوجد في البرتغال وهو جسر فاسكودي جاما وافتتح عام 1999م. 


[*]أكبر عدد من الموظفين نسبة إلى عدد السكان توجد في العالم العربي و ذلك في المغرب. ** تبلغ النسبة 50% **. 


[*]أكبر عدد من البشر ينطقون لغة واحدة هي لغة " الماندرين " في الصين، ويقدر عدد الناطقين بها حوالي 700 مليون نسمة. 


[*]أول من اكتشف بأن أستراليا لا ترتبط بالقارة القطبية الجنوبية هو الهولندي " تاسمان ". 


[*]أكبر دولة في انتاج الألمس هي : الكونغو كينشاسا. 


[*]أقدم علم لدولة مستعملة للآن هو علم الدانمارك. 


[*]أول رئيس وزراء أوروبي اغتيل بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية هو اندرو مورو عام 1978م ، واغتالته منظمة الألوية الحمراء. 


[*]أقصر نشيد وطني في العالم النشيد الوطني الياباني. 


[*]أول من قال مصطلح " العالم الثالث " هو نهرو. 


[*]أعلى معدلات للضرائب في العالم في النرويج. 


[*]أسرع جزئ في الكون هو الفوتون. 


[*]أكثر دول العالم تحدث فيها الزلازل هي دولة تشيلي، حيث تحدث فيها حوالي ألف زلزال سنوياً. 


[*]أكبر الثدييات أكلات اللحوم هو الدب القطبي. 


[*]أول دولة حكمتها إمرأة كرئيسة للجمهورية **أول رئيسة جمهورية** في العالم " إيسلندا". 


[*]أول رئيس لسوريا بعد دستور 1936م هاشم الأتاسي. 


[*]أكبر دولة إنتاجاً للقصدير: ماليزيا. 


[*]أقدم جمهورية في العالم، هي جمهورية : سان مارينو ، وعاصمتها سان مارينو، ونظام الحكم فيها جمهوري. 


[*]أكبر مخزون من الصواريخ النووية الاستراتيجية لدي روسيا . 


[*]أن أطول مضيق في العالم هو مضيق تارتار الواقع بين جزيرة ساخالين وبين الاتحاد السوفياتي، ويمتد من بحر اليابان حتى مدينة ساخالينسكي زاليف، وقد بلغ طوله 800 كيلو متراً


[*]وأن أعرض مضيق هو مضيق ديفيس بين غروينلاند وجزيرة بانين ويبلغ عرضه 338 كلم.


[*]وأن أضيق مضيق قابل للابحار به هو الذي يفصل جزيرة اوبية اليونانية فعرضه لا يزيد عن 40 متراً


[*]وأن أكبر جزيرة في غروينلاند التابعة للدانمرك، حيث تبلغ مساحتها 2,170 ألف كيلو متراً مربعاً.


[*]أن أكثر المخلوقات الحية التي تعج بها كرتنا الأرضية هي المخلوقات اللبونة الضخمة. اذ يبلغ عددها 300 كنتيلون . والكنتيلون يساوي 33 صفراً
[*]صفراً                  امام             الرقم             هكذا
[*]000,000, 000, 000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000, 1


[*]وأن اسرع الطيور هو الصقر المهاجر اذ بلغت سرعته 350 كيلو متراً في الساعة.


[*]وأن أطول الحيوانات عمراً هي السلحفاة اذ بلغ عمر السلحفاة 125 سنة علماً أنهذه السلحفاة قد ماتت في حادث وليس بشكل طبيعي.


[*]وان أكبر دماغ لدى جميع الحيوانات دماغ الحوت اذ بلغ وزنه 9،200 كيلغ ، أما الفيل فيزن دماغه 7,500 كيلغ ، اما الفيل فيزن دماغه 7,500 كيلغ 


[*]أن ( صودا - كربون - كالسيوم - كوبالت- ذهب - كاليثيوم- كاراديوم- فاناديوم-اوزون- بوتاس) من مشتقات المعادن والمواد الكيماوية والغازات وجميعها أسماء مدن في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.


[*]وان البحيرة الواقعة في شرسلين بالمانيا قد اختفت تماماً من الوجود عام 1870 وعادت الى الظهور فجأة بعد 66 عاماً من اختفائها.


[*]أن أطول قطعة اثاث في العالم وجدت على مقعد وصل طوله حوالي 236 قدماً ، وقد جرى بيعه في السويد.


[*]وان أقل البحار ملوحة في العالم البحار القطبية ، وأكثر البحار ملوحة البحر الميت.


يتبع



​
​


----------



## اني بل (27 يونيو 2009)

وان أعلى درجة حرارة سجلت في العالم كانت 58 درجة مئوية، وقد سجلت في الصحراء الكبرى في ليبيا.

وان أصغر جهاز تلفزيون في العالم انتجته اليابان تبلغ مساحة شاشته 12 سم مربعاً ، ويزن ربع كيلو غراماً ، ويعمل بالبطارية مدة عشر ساعات.

أن أكبر قاموس للغة الانكليزية هو قاموس اكسفورد . انه يتكون من 15487 صفحة ، اضافة الى 963 صفحة كملحق خاص للقاموس.
ويحتوي القاموس على 414825 كلمة ، وعلى 1827306 عبارات توضيحية، وعلى 227779589 حرفاً.

ان عدد اللغات واللهجات المحلية في العالم تبلغ حوالي خمسة آلاف منها 845 لغة في الهند .
وأكثر اللغات شيوعاً في العالم هي لغة شمال الصين وتدعى لغة الماندارين ويتكلمها 68 بالمائة من أهالي الصين، أي حوالي 675 مليون نسمة.
ويأتي بعد لغة شمال الصين في الانتشار اللغة الانكليزية ، ويتحدث بها حوالي 400 مليون نسمة .

وأن أعمق مناطق الجليد منطقة ويلكي اذ يبلغ سماكة الجليد فيها ثلاثة أميال.

وأن أكثر المناطق مطراً منطقة كواي في هواي ، اذ يبلغ عدد الأيام الماطرة 350 يوماً في العام .

وان أشد المناطق غزارة للأمطار في منطقة غوادالوب ، فلقد سقط في نصف ساعة ما طوله ستون سنتيمتراً.

وأن أكبر انهيار جليدي وقع في جبال همالايا، اذ تقدر كمية الأنهيار بمقدار 120 مليون قدم مكعب من الثلج.​


----------



## اني بل (27 يونيو 2009)

وان أعلى الشلالات شلال الملاك سالتو في فنزويلا على نهر كاروا ويبلغ ارتفاعه 3212 قدماً​.


أن أزهار شجرة الينبوع الذي يعيش في الهند اذا عصرت الواحدة منها تخرج مقدار كوب من الماء.​
ان اول الة اخترعت للبطاقات المخرمة ، اخترعها الدكتور هرمان هولرث أثناء عمله مع دائرة الاحصاء عام 1889 .​

وأن عازف الفيولين الشهير جاشاهايفتز، أخذ1 دروسه الأولى في الفيولين عندما كان في الثالثة من عمره؟​

وان جورج براك أحد اعمدة الفن الحديث ، ترك في ميدان المعركة على اعتبار أنه ميت في الخرب العالمية الأولى، ولم يكتشف أنه حي الا عند الدفن؟​


----------



## اني بل (27 يونيو 2009)

صدق أو لا تصدق

ان سكان تسمانيا الأصليين كانوا لا يعرفون عن الأرقام سوى ثلاثة منها وهي : واحد اثنان ثلاثة 

مدينة البندقية الايطالية ( فينيسيا ) بنيت على 18 جزيرة تفصل بينها 117 قناة ويصل بينهما حوالي 400 جسر تقريباً.

الهنود الحمر القدماء والذين سأحدثكم عنهم بعد قليل " من قبيلة ( هويي ) كانوا يدفنون موتاهم وهم جالسون مع وضع رؤوسهم بين أرجلهم عند الركبة.​
منقول من كتاب غرائب من العالم​


----------



## rana1981 (27 يونيو 2009)

*اخبار ومعلومات كتير حلوة 
شكرا حبيبتي*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يونيو 2009)

معلومات راااااااااائعه يا جورجينا 

ميررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

موضوعك يا جورجينا  مهم وقييم

مشكورة لطرحه في المنتدى

الرب يباركك


----------



## sara A (27 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى على المعلومات المهمة*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## white rose (27 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع Jouful Song 

يسلموا ايديك

الرب يبارك تعبك​*


----------



## zezza (27 يونيو 2009)

جميل جدا جدا يا جو 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر 
استفد منه كتيييييييييييير


----------



## اني بل (29 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي رنا العزيزة على كلامك المشجع وبحب رد عليكي بطريقتي المعتادة





​


----------



## اني بل (29 يونيو 2009)

كوكو العزيز

​


----------



## اني بل (29 يونيو 2009)

كليمو العزيز 




​


----------



## اني بل (29 يونيو 2009)

سارة العزيزة اسعدني مرورك الحلو وربنا يباركك




​


----------



## اني بل (29 يونيو 2009)

وايت العزيزة




​


----------



## اني بل (29 يونيو 2009)

زيزا العزيزة




​


----------

